# Colin MCRae Rally, welches war das beste?



## ph1driver (4. Oktober 2010)

Hallo an alle Rally Fahrer da draußen.

Wollte mal von euch wissen, welcher Teil von CMR der beste war. Habe seinerzeit nur 2 und 3 gespielt, wobei der dritte ja völlig  war.

Und Dirt hat für mich nichts mit CMR zu tun.


Bitte auch begründen.


edit: Hat von euch niemand die anderen Teile? Kann ich ja garnicht glauben.


----------



## BlackHawk3 (21. Oktober 2010)

Warum kaufst du dir nicht Colin MCRae Dirt 2????? Ist doch viel cooler


----------



## Lexx (21. Oktober 2010)

> coller


 ??

für mich waren die ersten beiden teile die besten.
gute grafik, gutes fahrverhalten, 
nette spielmodi, technisch einwandfrei.
teil 2 spiel ich heute noch gelegentlich.
(weil das letzte WRC nicht so besonders gelungen ist)

was man von den produkten ab GRID nicht mehr behaupten kann.
zuckerlgrafik, massive probleme mit meinem FF-wheel. 
und dirt 2 war ja der allerletzte schrott. 
aber ok, über geschmäcker lässt sich bekanntlich gut streiten.


----------



## Razor2408 (21. Oktober 2010)

Der erste Teil gefiel mir am besten. Was mir auch sehr gut gefallen hat war 'RalliSport Challenge' auf der alten Xbox. 
Dirt 2 finde ich sehr gut aber dieser ganze X-Games Zusatz mit den Offroad-Rennen usw. brauch ich nicht. 
Meine Hoffnungen beruhen deshalb auf Gran Turimso 5 mit der WRC-Lizenz und Dirt 3 was angeblich viel besser werden soll.


----------



## newjohnny (21. Oktober 2010)

Teil 2 war top..


----------



## Freeak (21. Oktober 2010)

[X] Colin MCRae Rally 1 und danach kommen teil 4, 5 und 2.

Teil 2 ist deswegen Hinten weil die Verschmutzungseffekte nicht so gut waren und nur auf weißen Autos voll zu geltung gekommen sind.

Nen Ralleygame ohne Schmutzige Autos ist nicht wirklich gut.
Teil 4 war in meinen Augen in 1 Punkt Besser als wie Teil 5. Weil da auch mal in ner Ralley die Reifen Kaputtgegangen sind. In teil 5 bin ich auch wie der Teufel gefahren, aber die Reifen haben dennoch jede Ralley gut Überstanden (also ohne Reifenplatzer).

Tja, und am besten ist ohnehin Teil 1, allein das Intro ist ja sowas von geil.


----------



## iceman650 (22. Oktober 2010)

Teil 2. Fand ich damals so geil....
Hab ich mir zuletzt für 3€ bei ebay gekauft.
Allein schon, weil ich das Fahrverhalten damals imba fand


----------



## Mikl (28. Januar 2011)

Hi,

wer von Euch kann CMR 2.0 unter Windows 7 mit einer Nvidia-Graka spielen?
Seit dem Umstieg von ATI auf Nvidia stürzt das Spiel spätestens beim Start der Wertungsprüfung ab. Sämtliche Kompatibilitätsmodi hab ich schon ausprobiert.

Gruß,
Mikl


----------



## AchtBit (5. Februar 2011)

[2] ungeschlagen. alle anderen hab ich nach gebrauch verscherbelt. CMR2 steht bei meinen Legenden im Schrank


----------



## trigg2 (9. Februar 2011)

kann mich ehrlich gesagt nicht entscheiden. Mag einige. Aber um es im Umfang, Fahrzeug Auswahl, Strecken Menge geht dann definitiv CMR 2005. 

Bekommt einer von euch die Teile 2 , 3 , 04 oder 2005 unter win 7 64bit zum laufen, ich nicht!


----------



## blaidd (19. Februar 2011)

[x] Teil 2.



Razor2408 schrieb:


> Was mir auch sehr gut gefallen hat war 'RalliSport Challenge' auf der alten Xbox.



RalliSport Challange ist echt gut. Den ersten Teil gibt's auch für PC. War beim Erscheinen ein absolutes Grafikbrett. Teil 2 ist soweit ich weiß aber Xbox-Only. Ist eher arcadig aber anspruchsvoll...

[EDIT:] RalliSport Challenge Intro (HD)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RY_VK-lvFg


----------

